# Audette Projects



## HMF (Dec 9, 2015)

Site is dead- this is from archive.org

Having fun with Machine Tools
Stuff that I’ve made

This space is for some of the things that I’ve made as I’ve learned to use machine tools. This has been a wonderful hobby and has provided me with more fun and satisfaction than anything other than my children. I’ve been having a great time learning about these things on the path to becoming a Home Shop Machinist.

I recently made a set of brass napkin rings as a gift. I started with piece of brass bar and an idea, a few hours ( ok, maybe a little more than a few ) later I had a unique set of  napkin rings than brighten up the table.



As you can see, the concept is pretty simple. Some were drilled and bored on the mini-mill,


and others were done on the lathe. This was a simple project that helped me learn to use the tools.


All of the rings were finished on the lathe.


And then went back to the mill to be cross-drilled for appearance.


And here’s the finished product x 8.


A Brass Kubaton

As a former Police Officer, I learned to use and appreciate the Kubaton. Having misplaced mine during one of my many migrations I decided that it wouldn’t be too difficult to reproduce the lost tool from brass. Now I should mention right up front that I use mine strictly as a keychain and wanted another one strictly as a keychain. Due to the weight of brass in comparison to the usual aluminum or polycarbonate that these are usually made from I would never recommend someone use one of these as an actual Kubaton, that’s just asking for someone to get hurt.





For some reason it looks silver in the photos but it really isn’t. It’s been polished and shines like gold ( almost as heavy too ).


Mert’s Toolholder


And it all started with this


My friend Mert makes these neat little toolposts for small lathes. It’s a very simple design, easy to make and easy to replicate. Mert gave me the toolholder and I made a post from a scrap piece of aluminum. The bolts were scavenged from the original toolpost on the lathe. The first step is to machine the post to fit both the toolholder and the lathe compound.


Add a recess to the bottom of the post, this will ensure that it sits square on the compound base.


Now it will sit straight.


Here’s the finished post and toolholder.


Here it is test-fitted on the lathe.


I powder coated the holder.


And here it is, finished and making chips. The toolpost can easily be positioned wherever you want it and helps to reduce chatter. They’re easy to make and if you’d like one to look as a template to make others the give Mert a shout, he’ll be happy to make you one.


----------

